#ubuntu-cl 2013-07-01
<leeds14> alguien que hable español?
<leeds14> do you speak spaish??
#ubuntu-cl 2013-07-02
<c3959> hola buen dia
#ubuntu-cl 2013-07-03
<danielgc> pedro_ ping
<pedro_> danielgc: hola
<danielgc> pedro_ hola como estas? una consulta, cuales son las dimensiones del pendon que van a cotizar?
<danielgc> por lo general se diseña a 90x150cm
<danielgc> pero hoy existen plotter mas anchos por lo que puede variar las dimensiones
<pedro_> danielgc: no cacho el tamaño del actual, pero debe de andar por ahi no?
<pedro_> http://www.pendones.cl/oferta3.html <- 36 lucas
<pedro_> el tamaño igual esta piola
<danielgc> pedro_ oka lo voy a adaptar en base a esas medidas 2 x 0,8
<pedro_> igual esta barato a ese precio
<danielgc> pedro_ oka hoy lo envio en el transcurso del dia.
<pedro_> gracias danielgc !
#ubuntu-cl 2013-07-04
<pedro_> zeus: miau
<pedro_> hola danielgc
<danielgc> wena pedro_ como estas?
<pedro_> danielgc: bien todo y tu
<danielgc> pedro_ bien gracias aca con un poco de frio
<pedro_> frio en el norte? wtf?
<zeus> pedro_: miau!
<pedro_> hola c3959 SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> pedro_, saludos
<c3959> hola pedro_
<danielgc> pedro_ sip esta la embarrada con las marejadas
<pedro_> danielgc: todo bien en tu sector o ta un poco la embarrada?
<danielgc> pedro_ en general en la costanera esta la cagaa pero estamos a 1 cuadra de la costanera asi que no nos afecta.
<danielgc> pedro_ zeus https://wiki.gnome.org/DanielGalleguillos/pendon_GNOME
<danielgc> pedro_ la paleta de colores son de Tango Desktop
<zeus> y porque no en espa~ol mejor ?
<zeus> esta lindo
<zeus> me gusta que el rojo abunde en la patita mas grade =D
<zeus> grande
<danielgc> zeus el texto esta sujeto a modificaciones, es solo un preview
<zeus> danielgc: bueno
<pedro_> danielgc: esta bonito!
<pedro_> danielgc: si lo tiramos a español la hacemos :-)
<danielgc> pedro_ estoy enviando un correo a la lista para recibir aportes en relacion al texto.
#ubuntu-cl 2013-07-05
<_pedro> wena wena
#ubuntu-cl 2015-07-02
<niedbalski> Hola, alguien activo por aca?
#ubuntu-cl 2016-07-07
<david__> Hola muchachos
<david__> primera vez por aqui
#ubuntu-cl 2017-07-06
<Skrach33> Hola
<Skrach33> Quería preguntar algo
<Skrach33> Encontré este medio, hay alguien?
<Skrach33> Cri Cri
#ubuntu-cl 2017-07-08
<elio_> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2020-06-30
<juan_> ¿Sabeis como se puede utilizar AMULE con ubuntu 18.04?
<juan_> parece que me he equivocado de sitio.
